# Mom health worries...any help would be great.



## 14003 (Jul 21, 2005)

I just got a phone call from my older sister this morning telling me that my mom has been sick. (Of course she never called to tell me because she didn't want me to worry)It seems in the last couple of weeks my mom has been severely bleeding to the point where she would have to leave work early, or wake up in the middle of the night horrified that she had soaked the bed in blood. At first she thought that is was just menopause, but went to the doctor to see if maybe it was something more. The doctors told her that she was 2 pints of blood low, and if it got any lower she would be a trauma patient. Now they are telling her that it could be cancerous. I'm worried sick. I know that they were also considering a complete hystorectomy...its the cancer thing that scares me the most. Anyone out there experienced something similar to this? I'm a mess right now. Any help/answers would be great. Thanks.


----------



## 14780 (Jul 19, 2005)

I've been unlucky enough to have both of those possibilities happen with family members. Every situation is different, as is every person. It might sound crazy, but you need to stop and breath. Work on the stuff you have control over. If you live away from her, make sure you have a plan in place if you need to go to her. Give your boss or teachers a heads-up. Don't google search the symptoms. I've found people don't take the time to put "non-scary" disease information up. Staying positive is just about impossible, but try not to make it worse by fretting over what you don't have control over. If you're religous, pray for it not to be bad; and promise yourself not to assume the worst.- DeeI don't know what you specifically are going through right now (just my own expierences), but if you want to vent your worries to more than just the board, feel free to email me at crazyachiever###mindless.com


----------



## 14003 (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks AC. I ended up taking today off of work. I just couldn't think well enough to go in(much less having to deal with all of the "what's wrong?!"). Also, from what I understand from my sister, mom is supposed to be getting some kind of test results back today. While I don't live _that_ far away, it's just far enough at the moment. Pins and needles.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi !I'm sorry to hear that your mom is having health problems. I can understand how scary it must be.My sister used to bleed to the point of anemia. She had a condition known as hyperplasia, which is a benign condition.I pray your mom does not have cancer, and there's a chance that she doesn't , BUT if she does, the main thing is, getting it early.My mom had ovarian and uterine cancer at the age of 36. She is now 72 years old and in good health. They did a hysterectomy and that took care of it.Try not to panic.Please let us know how things turn out with your mom.(((HUGS)))Jeanne


----------



## 14003 (Jul 21, 2005)

Thanks so much. We didn't hear anything today...and that really didn't suprise me that much. Hopefully within the next couple of days (or even early next week) we'll know something for sure. Thanks for the help.


----------



## 19907 (Jul 24, 2005)

My mom went through something very similar to the symptoms that your mother is having. My mom experienced extreme bleeding when she was going through menopause and became severely ill. Her doctor performed a DNC (scraping of the uterine walls) and after she healed up the bleeding ceased. I also have friends who have had similar bleeding issues when experiencing menopause. One friend had a hysterectomy to deal with the nuisance and obvious health reasons associated with constant bleeding and it made a world of difference. Try to keep this in mind and not focus on the worst. Best wishes to your mom.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Any news on your mom, bluuejean ?Let us know.Jeanne


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

bumping this up.. any news yet ??


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

my mom had hysterectomy for bleeding and pain too, they do the op internally now for a quicker recovery... hope your moms fine


----------

